# Cluckingham Cottage



## rena88651

Here's our coop! We brought home our girls last Thursday and they started laying on their 3rd morning in their new home. My husband and i had a great time converting an old playhouse into a coop. 

We removed the leaky plastic roof, laid 12x12 pavers for a foundation and made an attached, fully enclosed run with 1/2" hardware cloth. Even the bottom of the run is protected. We spent a lot of time making it safe. Wouldn't want to lose one of our girls! 

Since we live in a neighborhood I decided to talk with my closest neighbor to be sure he wouldn't mind our chickens. He was totally fine with it and even helped us roof out coop! He probably wants fresh eggs.  

Now that we've had them for a few days we've noticed where we can make some improvements like moving the roosting bar a bit and modifying the nesting box area. We are also adding shutters on the windows. 

It's been a great project and we love interacting with them. They practically storm the door when we come out because we've been bringing them treats every day like oatmeal, scrambled eggs, steamed leftover veggies and more. Spoiled chickens make yummy eggs!


----------



## ReTIRED

MUCH TOO NICE....for the average chicken. 
(FUN to build, I suppose *! *)
*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *I LIKE IT !


----------



## stu-hens

Great job and think it makes an attractive use of the play house

only advice and you have already mentioned would be roosting bars....better to be 2 by 1 inch .


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Very nice! I love it


----------



## 7chicks

Cute kids and what pretty daughters! Looks like your new kids have really settled in nicely. Course, all that spoiling helps too.


----------



## Apyl

Very creative


----------



## fuzziebutt

I see those playhouses, and think to myself what neat coops they would make!! And to see it done makes me think about it even more... 

Fantastic job, and the girls seem to love it!!


----------



## stuckinvtown

You have such a great looking coop. I love how you involved your kids -- I'm trying to do the same around here as well.


----------



## rena88651

Thanks all! In retrospect I would have raised the coop itself off the ground. I supposed it could still be done but I'm afraid my poor husband would have a freak out if I sprung it on him. I'd love for the run to be tall enough for me to walk inside and stand upright but there's time for changes down the road I suppose.


----------



## rena88651

Working on landscaping around the coop. I'm thinking of adding some boxwood plants along the side.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

I cant drive by a house with a playhouse in the yard without thinking, " that would make a dang good Coop!!" I have a 3 yr old and I built a composter and she sat in it for two hours thinking I was making her a playhouse! LOL I guess that's next on the list!


----------



## rena88651

That's awesome!


----------



## clayperry27

Love the idea of using the old doll house...Like you said it is nice to be able to stand inside ... and it can grow as mine did 
enjoy


----------



## GratefulGirl

Now that's what I call repurposing! Very nice!


----------



## mpgo4th

How did you attach the roof shingles? I didnt notice any nails on the inside. I stapled mine on but I know one good wind storm and I'll be picking them out of the woods around the house.


----------



## rena88651

We laid down plywood for the roof base and used a nail gun. Very few came thru and those were near the first layer of shingles. We just tapped them into the wood from underneath when we came across any.


----------

